# Moving untamed budgie to a new cage



## Vella (Jan 10, 2019)

I got my birds last week and only got one cage because I thought that since they were caged with others when I got them that they'd be at least used to having other birds near them, In hindsight I shouldn't have done this because it doesn't seem to be the case at all. 
My birds Skittles and Kiwi don't seem to be getting along. Skittles likes to be close to Kiwi so she moves to him and sits really close, but Kiwi _really_ doesn't like it and pecks at her and hisses so I'm going to try to move one of them to a new cage tomorrow and re-introduce them later. I'm worried that if I don't things will escalate.

If anyone has advice on how to do this it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Monica, moving one of the budgies to a separate cage is a good idea. Great that you recognized the need for it :thumbsup:. Later on, you can try them together again, if the cage is at least 30”x18x18. 

If the style of your cages allows this... open both cage doors and hold (or temporarily tie) the cages tight together at the door openings, to allow one to pass through. This might take some time, but you can encourage the passage through with an enticing sprig of millet. You can also put the food dishes in the other cage just inside the door, so they’d have to go in to get it. Just make sure both don’t go in! :laughing2:

Or you can catch one. It makes it a bit easier to catch a wild bird when the lighting in the room is dimmed. If you can turn down a light, or pull the shades. Go in calmly and slowly. I know the birds are fast; but with a small cloth that is big enough it will give your hand more surface area. You might want to pause a couple times to see where they are and get at a good angle. Only move your hand fast when the cloth is closer to the bird. In other words, don’t spastically chase them around the entire cage. 

You might want to remove excess branches or toys that might make it harder for you to catch one, if you do that method. 

Good luck, Let us know when you’ve accomplished this .


----------



## Vella (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you! I tried putting the cages together but no one wanted to move so after about 3 hours I ended up trying with a small cloth while keeping the cage openings close and was able to get skittles into her own cage. She was scared of it so she jumped out trying to escape but just jumped right into the new cage :001_tongue: Thanks again for the help!


----------

